# How to connect IR blasters to Sky Box



## sharpey182 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all,

I currently have wired IR Blasters.

I have a PACE Sky box which is white and i got it in april so its fairly new. How do i attach the IR Blasters to the front of the sky box. I am very unsure as to what to do with them. Can anyone help?

Rob


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Is it a Sky or Sky+ box? (They use different IR codes, but both are supported.)

Basically, you just need to locate where the IR receiver window is on the front of the box and then tape one (or both) IR emitter wands to the top and/or bottom of the box so that the little bulb is lined up with the window.


----------



## sharpey182 (Dec 13, 2007)

its just a standard white pace sky box, is the remote code for that 20000.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

No - use code 20016 under manufacturer "Sky Digital".


----------



## sharpey182 (Dec 13, 2007)

is that fast or medium?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Whichever works best for you. Some boxes work better with a slower speed, some with faster. 

I'd try "fast" first and if you get reliable channel changes, leave it at that


----------



## sharpey182 (Dec 13, 2007)

cool, so if i do all that i should finally be able to start using my tivo,hurrah!!!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Indeed - give it a go! :up:

(and let us know how you get on too....)


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

If you have a "curvy" shaped Sky box like my new one a RF2Link solution is a lot neater.
http://www.pacelink.co.uk/rf2link.htm

If you get one make sure you order one with "Through Power" version should you want to add a WizPin.
http://www.pacelink.co.uk/pin.htm

Automan.


----------



## sharpey182 (Dec 13, 2007)

yeah will let you know, am at work at the moment so i will set up the box again when i get home. and yes my box is the curvy white one, its the one that sky are mainly giving as the current standard sky box.


----------



## ad_jack (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey Automan, i like the look of the rf2 link. Am wondering whether it can transmit the IR from a Sky remote too ? I am asking this because i have quite a wierd setup. 
Tivo is used in a different room to the Sky box. Tivo recieves signal via AV sender. Tivo IR blaster sits ontop of a pre tivo sky magic eye which thens sends the signals to sky. I also like that i can control sky "manually" for when tivo is recording from the aerial or for when i'm transfering recorings to dvd

Can i switch the magic eye with a rf2 link and everything will work as it does above or if i could somehow "fashion" one together with my sky magic eye?


----------



## ad_jack (Jul 20, 2007)

actually i now see you can use both in line if you use the rf2Link 'through power' version


----------

